# Highland bronze broken leg



## Sarbarbearian (Oct 25, 2015)

Ok so it's been one of this weeks where nothing is going right for my frogs. It's making me feel like a terrible keeper. So today I was feeding a couple of my tanks and got to my quarantines where I keep a pair of highlands I got literally 2 weeks ago. I don't observe them often as they are hidden and terrified, plus they are in a big semi- opaque container. So I get out my mister and start moving stuff around. My female goes crazy as usual but the male just squats down. He's never been super active but now he is almost lethargic which is worrisome. I notice as he hops his back leg is giving him problems. He lets me check him out though I'm thinking he is a stressed out mess and he won't eat. I isolated him in a smaller enclosure and tucked him away where he won't get scared. Is there anything I can do to get him to eat? Or make him more comfortable? I feel just awful for him! And I feel terrible that it was my fault. I had a heavy hide in his tank and the only thing I can figure is he got wedged under it or when someone lifted it to mist him he got caught under there. I should've known better. Now he is just lethargic and miserable. I hate to euthanize him without giving him a chance.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Man I hope he gets better. I'm pretty inexperienced with wounded frogs. Is there any merit to giving him a Pedialyte soak to try to replenish electrolytes since he wont eat. I had a underweight leucomela that was reluctant to eat until per another members suggestion I fed him the fruit fly larva ( maggots ) in a petri dish. he would just perch on the edge of the dish and stuff him self.
Also on the quarantine container I applied several patches of blue painters tape to try to help him not feel so exposed but so I could peek at him. It worked real well for me and him . Good luck .


----------



## Sarbarbearian (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm really wary of giving him pedialyte I'm not sure why, I guess because I have no idea what I'm doing! I hope he makes it till after New Years so I can email dr. Frye. I know there isn't much we can do. He's so lethargic that he flipped on his back and just laid there bunched up until I flipped him back. I need to research the pedialyte thing more


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Pedialyte is used for many animals and humans. It was also recommended for frogs for a long time. But If I remember correctly a new product is supposed to be very superior to Pedialyte for darts frogs . But you can get Pedialyte today and order the better product and maybe keep him going long enough to try and heal. I used Pedialyte for my ailing frog because he was so week I had to do something . He seemed little more active afterwards . Search the forum about this since I am not real experienced with trying to save frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

How often are you messing with the container in anyway (including looking in)? 


some comments 

Ed


----------



## Sarbarbearian (Oct 25, 2015)

Typically once a day with misting. I try not to bother them too much but sadly I went to mist this morning and found that he had died. I took the time to look at his leg and it was looking pretty rough. By the time I realized he was really hurt I think it was too late  this is a big loss for me and it's my first so I'm pretty bummed to say the least. They are among my favorite frogs and I feel like I failed


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sarbarbearian said:


> Typically once a day with misting. I try not to bother them too much but sadly I went to mist this morning and found that he had died. I took the time to look at his leg and it was looking pretty rough. By the time I realized he was really hurt I think it was too late  this is a big loss for me and it's my first so I'm pretty bummed to say the least. They are among my favorite frogs and I feel like I failed


Don't beat yourself up. Stuff happens. 
Though I wonder if his leg got injured during shipment


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Sarbarbearian said:


> Typically once a day with misting. I try not to bother them too much but sadly I went to mist this morning and found that he had died. I took the time to look at his leg and it was looking pretty rough. By the time I realized he was really hurt I think it was too late  this is a big loss for me and it's my first so I'm pretty bummed to say the least. They are among my favorite frogs and I feel like I failed


It happens. Talk to the breeder about it. 

Just an FYI for future reference, if the enclosure is holding moisture well (the substrate stays damp to the touch), newly acquired frogs can do best without being checked on daily. Its stressful enough that they are in a totally new environment without having what to them is a potential predator checking them all the time. You can feed every second or third day and give them a week to settle in. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

